# Auxillary Input Display Question



## Zappo (Sep 18, 2002)

What is normally displayed on a 2003 Business Radio when playing a source through the Auxillary Input using the Aux Input Connector Kit? Does an iPod (for example) provide song info like you get with Satellite radio or FM radio, etc? Does the Aux input have that kind of display capability or is it source dependent? What if you plug in a Walkman from it's headphone jack?

Thanks.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Zappo said:


> What is normally displayed on a 2003 Business Radio when playing a source through the Auxillary Input using the Aux Input Connector Kit? Does an iPod (for example) provide song info like you get with Satellite radio or FM radio, etc? Does the Aux input have that kind of display capability or is it source dependent? What if you plug in a Walkman from it's headphone jack?
> 
> Thanks.


I believe it just says "AUX IN" and that's all.


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

doeboy said:


> I believe it just says "AUX IN" and that's all.


Correct. It's like plugging a CD player into your home stereo. It's just an audio input, and you choose the "AUX-IN" source from the HU.


----------

